# Need day hike recommendations for WMNF



## coldGator (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm new to New England hiking (from FL).  My family and myself will be staying in a bed-and-breakfast in Conway, NH.  The younger folks in my group (upper teens to mid 20s) would like to do some hiking.  We're all in good shape.  My NE hiking experience has been limited to the greater Boston area (Blue Hills & Middlesex Fells).  My brother is a fairly avid hiker/mountaineer but we'd like to keep this trip more touristy than taxing but not too easy.  I'm looking for something 3-6 miles (depending on elevation change).  Any suggestions and pointers to maps would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 26, 2001)

Are you looking for suggestions in the winter?  If so, insulated boots would be very good, preferable water resistant at least.  (if group has warmer than average feet okay but tough to give winter advise to group of people I don't know)

Some destinations with good views & fairly easy to reach:

Mt. Willard in Crawford Notch

The Hermit lake area in base of Tuckerman Ravine.  Some climbing here but trail is well traveled.

Zealand Hut & Zealand Notch (Kind of long with road closed (about 6 miles each way) but terrain is easy or slightly harder.  Should be well broken out. 

Carter Notch Hut (should be broken out) smaller & more "wild" than Zealand trip.

Closer to N. Conway:

South or North Moat.  (Unsure about parking access on south side, a bit of a climb from north end.

Kearsarge North, a bit of a climb (more than one might think for a 3268 foot peak) offers great views & should not be too traveled.

If you can provide some more details on equipment (boots & such) & time of year, may be able to provide more/better choices.

(May not get back to you before year end as I'm heading up north myself for Friday AM.)


----------

